# Fernwartung auf Hardwarebasis



## TheRealBecks (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne,

ich denke mal, dass ich für euch eine härtere Nuss zum Knacken habe - sofern nicht die Antwort "nicht möglich" von euch kommt  Momentan schraube ich mir meinen eigenen Homeserver auf AMD AM3-Basis zusammen, der als Netzwerkserver für zu Hause als auch Internetserver für kleinere Multiplayerspiele dient. Nun geht es darum, dass ich den Server gerne Fernwarten möchte - jedoch nicht auf Softwarebasis unter Windows, sondern auf Hardware basierend, sodass ich den POST-Screen sehen und ins BIOS gehen kann, wenn notwendig. Das soll deshalb gehen, da ich hin und wieder längere Zeit nicht vor Ort sein kann und dennoch sehen möchte, welche Wehwehchen der Server hat. Z.B. ist er abgestürzt und ich möchte ihn starten - ggf. die Fehlermeldung im POSTscreen sehen, oder das Passwort eingeben, damit der PC bootet (nicht das Windows-PW, sondern das PW vom BIOS). Oder man stelle sich vor, ich starte ihn aus Versehen neu und bin nicht vor Ort... nicht so klug! 

Stichworte, die mir bisher begegnet waren, sind Wake-on-LAN (WoL), Intel AMT (vermutlich nur verfügbar, wenn man ein Intel vPro-System besitzt) samt dem Tool Radmin und dann wäre da noch KVM-over-IP.

Kann einer ein paar schlüssige Worte zu dem Thema verlieren, was zu Hause machbare wäre und nicht den preislichen Rahmen sprengt, aber dennoch Sinn machen würde? Jegliche sinnvolle Hilfe von Personen, die Ahnung bezüglich des Themas haben, sind erwünscht 

Gruß,
=[KKB]=Becks


----------



## Zulakis (3. Januar 2011)

Beim WoL kannst du ja trotzdem nichts was während des bootens stattfindet sehen. KVM wäre hier wohl die passende (und warscheinlich günstigste) Lösung, denn das Intel Teil fällt ja eh raus.


----------



## TheRealBecks (3. Januar 2011)

Per WoL könnte ich wenn dann nur den Server starten, wenn er aus irgendeinem Grund ausgeschaltet sein sollte. Also WoL wäre das mindeste, was ich einrichten möchte und werde. Intel AMT fällt wohl weg, wie du schon sagtest, aber es muss doch auf dem Markt mehr Lösungen geben, denn "richtige" Server können auch komplett ferngewartet werden. Wie geht das denn bei diesen? Haben die spezielle Netzwerkkarten oder irgendwas in der Richtung?

Von dem KVM-Gedöhns bin ich bisher aber auch nicht überzeugt, denn ein externe Gerät möchte ich eigentlich nicht zusätzlich haben und teuer sind sie wohl auch noch, wenn es über D-Sub, maus und Tastatur hinausgeht - mal davon abgesehen, dass ich noch kein Gerät mit KVM-over-IP gefunden habe.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (3. Januar 2011)

Um KVM over IP wirste da nicht drumrumkommen.
Soweit ich weiß gibts die Teile auch in Karten-Bauweise, also nicht als externen Switch.
Da die Teile aber meist nur im Professionellen Bereich eingesetzt werden und für den "normalen" Endkunden eher schwer zu bekommen sind (weil sie auch kaum jemand braucht...), sind sie halt ziemlich teuer.
Selbst bei Root-Server bekommste die Teile meist nur in den oberen Preisregionen bzw. gegen Aufpreis. Da is der Techniker vor Ort an der Hotline halt doch noch billiger 

Frage ist dann halt ob du son Teil wirklich brauchst. Ich mein wenn nen Server einmal einigermaßen gut läuft, brauchste auch nicht wirklich ins BIOS. Und von unterwegs wird das wahrscheinlich noch weniger zutreffen. (Außer du setzt auf Windows als OS  )

Das Teil dürfte noch die günstigste Lösung sein:
http://www.amazon.de/Aten-IP8000-Fernverwaltungsadapter-PCI/dp/B001F9F6YA/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## TheRealBecks (3. Januar 2011)

Ja, es ist Windows 7 Ultimate, das ein wenig entschlackt wird für den Serverbetrieb, danke der Nachfrage!  Wird halt für Bitlocker benötigt.

Hmm, toll, also doch nur WoL, ich seh schon^^ Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## pcfreak26 (3. Januar 2011)

"ASUS Z8NA-D6 Sockel 1366", schau dir das mal an, ist nen Workstation/Server Board für Intel, das hat aber eine eingebaute Fernwartungsmöglichkeit (im Bios aktivierbar und Steuerung über Spezialtool). Ich schätze mal das es so etwas auch für AMD Boards gibt, dann aber eher Sockel F oder G34. Am3 ist Desktop, da wird wohl nur eine Softwarelösung bleiben.

PS: Eine weitere Lösung währe dann so etwas, "Daxten Voyager IP KVM Extender".

Aber egal wie, ist beides ziemlich kostspielig für nen Homeserver


----------



## 4riders_de (3. Januar 2011)

Du hast im Grunde 3 Möglichkeiten

1. KVM Switch mit Remotemanagement over IP - du loggst dich auf dem KVM Switch an, dieser ist an einen oder mehrere Server angeschlossen und projeziert dann Bildschirmausgabe etc weiter, Tastatur, Maus können weitergeleitet werden

2. RemoteManagement Karte z.B. eRIC Express - weiß jetzt nicht wie teuer diese Karten sind, Sie haben einen dedizierten Lananschluss und Stromversorgung, sind mehr oder weniger miniPC's die eingebaut werden, haben eigene IP und über diese ist der Server steuerbar.

3. Die eleganteste Lösung, ein Mainboar dmit integriertem IPMI (Remote Management) - ein IPMI Modul, sozusagen eRIC Express Karte ist onBoard auf dem Mainboard integrierte, hat eine dedizierte NIC.. 

Ist alles eine Sache vom Geld für was man sich jetzt entscheidet. Wenn man einen Server neu anschafft, dann ist ein onBoard IPMI die günstigste Lösung, da nur ca 50-100€ Aufpreis, je nach Anbieter, KVM Lösung mehrere Hundert €, eRIC Express auch ca €500,-...


----------



## TheRealBecks (3. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte, dass man eine Netzwerkkarte einbauen könnte, die so etwas von Haus aus beherrscht, insbesondere im professionellen Umfeld. Gedacht hatte ich an Intel, denn deren kosten auch gerne mal bis zu 100 Euro für GBit. Ich wurde aber enttäuscht, wie ihr euch denken könntet, denn auch die können so etwas nicht. Und wie ihr schon sagt: Alles andere kostet Hunderte Euro, was noch einmal dem Wert des Servers entsprechen würde XD So weit, es werde wohl nur irgendwie WoL aufsetzen müssen - sobald ich überhaupt mal herausgefunden habe, wie das funktioniert...  Hat davon jemand Ahnung oder ein brauchbares Tutorial zur Hand?


----------



## grue (3. Januar 2011)

Du suchst wohl sowas hier:

Wake On Lan Tool - Download - PCFreunde.de

Habe das auf die Schnelle mit Google gefunden. Suchbergiffe: tools für wake on lan

Massenhaft Ergebnisse.

An deinem Rechner mußt du nur WOL im BIOS aktivieren, mehr ist da nicht zu tun.


----------



## 4riders_de (3. Januar 2011)

Solche Netzwerkkarte aus dem professionellen Umfeld haben eine dedizierte CPU und eigenen RAM, bei onBoard NICs wird hierfür die Haupt-CPU sowie RAM verwendet..


----------



## TheRealBecks (3. Januar 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Du suchst wohl sowas hier:
> 
> Wake On Lan Tool - Download - PCFreunde.de
> 
> ...


So easy ist das? Na mein Gott... Dann nehmen wir doch das WoL für 0 Euro und annähernd genauso viel Arbeitsaufwand  Besten Dank!


----------



## bingo88 (3. Januar 2011)

WOL ist aber kein routingfähiges "Protokoll". Von daher wird es schwierig, das aus dem Internet zu bewerkstelligen. Offiziell sollen Router diese Pakete nämlich droppen (da die intern zu einem Broadcast auf 255.255.255.255 umgewandelt werden und somit an alle Rechner des Netzes gehen, was bei WOL allerdings erforderlich ist) 

Ich habe selber Erfahrungen mit WOL sammeln dürfen, habe auch ein eigenes Tool dafür geschrieben, daher kenne ich die Problematik. Von drei Routern, die ich bisher hatte, hat nur einer die Pakete weitergeleitet - und das war ein Firmware-Bug. Wenn du Glück hast, hast du einen Router, der in der Weboberfläche WOL unterstützt - ansonsten sieht's eher mau aus. Du kannst es mal probieren, aber wenn der Hersteller des Routers sich an die Spezifikation gehalten hat, wird das nichts.

Und du kannst kein WOL-Paket an eine bestimmte IP adressieren, da der Rechner im ausgeschalteten Zustand keine IP (außer Broadcast) kennt. Es kann kurze Zeit nach dem Ausschalten zwar noch funktionieren, das liegt aber meist daran, dass der Switch/Router die IP noch im ARP-Cache gespeichert hat. Der Eintrag ist aber nach ein paar Minuten weg, wenn der nicht aktualisiert wird (wozu der Rechner antworten müssten, aber der ist ja aus).


----------



## TheRealBecks (3. Januar 2011)

Ach **** verdammter Mist! -.- WoL geht wohl wirklich von außerhalb nicht und mein Router selber scheint das nicht zur Verfügung zu stellen, obwohl ich schon einen hochpreisigen, für Privatnetzwerke professionellen Router einsetze: Netgear WNDR3700

Was mach ich denn jetzt vor Schreck? Kann doch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Hatuja (4. Januar 2011)

WoL kann man nur auch von außen benutzen, wenn der Router es denn kann! Einige wenige können es, die meisten aber wohl nicht.

Wir haben im RZ solche KVM over IP- Teile (von Dell). Die sind klasse, und wären genau das, was du suchst. Hardware Ein/Ausschalten, Hardware Reset, 8 virtuelle LEDs, Postscreen und Bios und alles. Sind daher echt Praktisch, wenn man die Teile mal resetten muss. Man sieht beim hochfahren schon ob z.B. das Raid noch in Ordnung ist und kann ggf. eingreifen.
Der Haken:
Das alles ist nicht für Privat gedacht.
Sprich: Die kleinste Ausführung ist für 8 anschließbare Geräte konzipiert und kostet an die 4000€ (für uns, excl. MwSt.).

Ich denke nicht, dass es da eine Lösung gibt, die ein Privatmensch bereit ist, für seinen Homeserver zu zahlen.

Solltest du aber eine Bezahlbare und Praktikable Lösung finden, poste sie bitte hier!


----------



## grue (4. Januar 2011)

Eine Option wäre, einen Rechner im Netzwerk als Adminworkstation zu deklarieren, der immer läuft (oder immer, wenn du nicht daheim bist). Auf dem Rechner ist das WoL-Tool installiert. Auf dem erlaubst du außerdem Remotezugriff, so daß du dich per RDP damit verbinden kannst. Auf dem Router definierst du eine Portweiterleitung für Port 3389 auf die Adminworkstation, so daß du dich von draußen da drauf klemmen kannst. Und über die Remoteverbindung kannst du dann die anderen Rechner in deinem LAN starten. DynDNS für den Router brauchst du auch noch, wenn du keine feste IP hast.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. Januar 2011)

Könnte vielleicht auch über VPN gehen. Da befindet sich der entfernte Rechner dann ja theoretisch im lokalen Netzwerk.
Oder filtert der Router da auch die Pakete raus?

Ansonsten falls du keine Lust hast nochmal nen extra PC laufen zu lassen, wie wärs dann damit:

Ulrich Radig, mikrocontroller and more :: Ethernet ATmega32/644 Experimentierboard


----------



## grue (4. Januar 2011)

VPN müßte gehen. Setzt aber voraus, daß der Router als VPN-Gateway bzw. -Server fungieren kann. Router für den Heimgebrauch besitzen dieses Leistungsmerkmal i.d.R. nicht. Ansonsten braucht man wieder einen Rechner "im Innern", der das macht und dann hat man nichts gekonnt.


----------

